# Has



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Just to let you know My wife and I just completed reservations to the HAS bee seminars in Frankfort Kentucky. It is one of the best conventions I have been to. Any one else going?
Clint


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I'll be joining you at HAS*

My State [West Virginia] will be hosting HAS 2008 July 10-12 at Marshall University. I'm going to HAS 2007 in Kentucky a few days early to learn about set-up and generally help out. 
HAS is always a terrific meeting for the small beekeeper. Lots of great seminars, hands-on classes in the beeyard, all at a very low cost.
I'll see you there & invite everyone to join us in Huntington, WV in 2008. 
-Danno


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I'll probably bee there also. I've only missed one, last years. We werein a wedding on Friday. As the god parents.
Clint


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*great!*

Hope to see you this year and next, Clinton...


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone know the times and topics of the seminars? Thanks


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

When they know they will post it here.
http://www.heartlandbees.com/
Clint


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.heartlandbees.com/has_2007_program.htm

Here's the schedule. I'll be there, since I'm on it.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

clintonbemrose said:


> Just to let you know My wife and I just completed reservations to the HAS bee seminars in Frankfort Kentucky. It is one of the best conventions I have been to. Any one else going?
> Clint


Dropped my registration in the mail on the way to work this morning. See ya there!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

clintonbemrose said:


> Just to let you know My wife and I just completed reservations to the HAS bee seminars in Frankfort Kentucky. It is one of the best conventions I have been to. Any one else going?
> Clint


My plans are to BEE there on Thursday & Friday

C U all there

Anybody got a meeting place for Beesource people??


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

My wife and I will be wearing Bemrose's Bee shirts. At least stop us and say HI.
Clint


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

*Checkout the HAS program*

Checkout the HAS program at http://www.heartlandbees.com/has_2007_program_grid.pdf

And HAS 07 http://www.heartlandbees.com/index.htm


We have our own Mike Bush. 

Program tracts: 

Experienced Beekeepers.
Intermediate Beekeepers. 
Beginner Beekeepers.
Bee Biology.
Queen Rearing.
General Session 1. 
General Session 2. 
Experienced Beekeepers Bee Yard. 
Beginner Beekeepers Bee Yard.

Chairman: Robin Mountain
955 Chenault Road , Building D, Frankfort , Kentucky 40601 
Phone: (502) 848-0000 Fax: (502) 848-0009 [email protected]

President: Phil Craft
100 Fair Oaks, Suite 252, Frankfort, KY 40601
Phone 502-564-3956, Fax 502-564-7852, [email protected] 

Vice President: Gabe Blatt
3554 Haneys Branch Road, Huntington, WV 25704
Phone/Fax 304-429-1268, [email protected]

Secretary: Tom Kees
Route 5, Box 93A, Fairmont WV 26554.
Phone 304-363-4782 [email protected]

Treasurer: Toni Downs
1315 Watkins Lane, Pleasureville, KY 40057
Phone 502-845-8987 [email protected]

2007 Conference Vendor Coordinator: Martin J. Hickey
1664 Blue Level Road, Bowling Green, KY 42101
Phone 270-843-8734 (Day) 270-846-1702 (Evenings up to 9PM CST)
Fax 270 846 3626 [email protected]


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

OK folks lets all have an ID button=badge=ect that says beesource!!!

Mine Will say:



..................................Beesource.com

..................................honeyman46408


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I'll be joining you at HAS*

Look for Dan O'Hanlon [beemandan] from West Virginia


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> http://www.heartlandbees.com/has_2007_program.htm
> 
> Here's the schedule. I'll be there, since I'm on it.


Wow, sure looks like a full schedule. Wish I could be there. Maybe when it's closer in WV.

Have fun.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*next year's 2008 HAS will be at Marshall University in Huntingon, WV*

hope to see you there, Mark!


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The first day at HAS in Kentucky went well. During lunch construction people working on the building set off the fire alarm. Most missed the after lunch classes because of the fire alarm and late lunches.
I did see and talk to many friends and saw Mike Bush and went to 2 of the lectures he gave.
It's fun seeing and talking to all the beekeepers and learning how they are doing things.
A lot of no chemical use is stressed along with how to not stress the bees.
Clint


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Has 2007*

Like Clinton, I am enjoying the meeting very much. It was interesting to see & hear Michael Bush in person...he is excellent! Dann Purvis was going off on the queen rearing world & their wrong-headedness. It was fun to listen to him. The whole conference has been very useful so far. Off to another day of classes! -Danno


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Second day at HAS was also great. Classes were a learning experance for all even thou all who did the bee yard in the morning got rained on.(I have never worked with such calm & gentle bees during a storm in my life.) Got to get some of those queens from Robin Mountain.
We have had good food and a great time talking with old and new friends about beekeeping and we are looking forward to the next day and the 08 HAS meeting.
I feel of all the meetings I go to this is the best and the people attending are the best.
Clint


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I agree with Clinton*

Rob Mountain's bees are nice to work with for sure! He worked at Weaver's & Strachan's & is VERY knowledgeable about queen raising. He was re-elected as Chair of HAS so he will be working with us to bring it to Huntington, WV next year from July 10-12 at Marshall University. Mark your calendars now & bee sure to attend! -Danno


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The 2007 HAS meeting has ended. We had over 400 Beekeepers there from a lot of different states and 2 from the Virgin Islands. There were many different classes/lectures/discussions. All had fun even though we had a fire drill during lunch Friday. Saw many friends and made many more. Those that were there and were members of BeeSource wrote beesource below their name and we were asked about the website. I did invite many to come on and see what we do here and if they were interested to please join us.
Clint


----------

